# Benefits of Pig(s) ?



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

We do not eat pork, but are wondering if there will still be other benefits for having a "pet pig" on premise ... does that make sense?

I guess what I am wanting to know is: do pigs have other purposes (on a farm) besides bacon and ham?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Manure.
Tilling the soil.
Clearing pasture.
Fun to watch.
You might decide you like eating them.
Costs a lot to feed though unless you have free feed. Non sequitur.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

One of the neatest natural cycles on our farm involves the cows, pigs and chickens. We fed hay all winter to the cows. There are round bale circles all over the field left over from feeding the hay. We don't feed in one spot all the time because we are trying to build the organic matter in our fields. Anyways, the pigs have been moving from circle to circle digging them up. (There must be all sorts of good bugs and worms in there because they love digging up these areas.) This aerates the the hay/manure and helps compost it down quicker. Then the chickens come through and smooth out and further aerate what the pigs dug up. I find it amazing how much earth the pigs and chickens can move around. Heather


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I agree fully with Highlands and Up North! I had a COMPLETELY packed-down area where I kept goats for years. In a matter of just several weeks two little piglets (AHH pigs) tilled it up and made into gorgeous compost. 

Besides, if you use the tilling, pasturing method? You can SELL them on-the-hoof to back-to-landers for "organic" pork (if you don't use chemicals and such). OR advertise that you have pastured hogs to sell. Depending on how populace your area is? Ya got a business that will make some money for you (depending on how you feed of course)...


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> We purchase feeder pigs in the spring. We have 3 and they are right now tilling up a new garden (about 1/2 acre) and fertilizing it for me.  In the fall we will butcher them and fill our freezers with wonderful pork that tastes nothing like you can get in the stores, it is SO much better.
> The pigs are fun to watch, but to us, they are livestock and not pets. Ours are kept in a two strand electric fence.
> 
> Rose


That's *exactly* what we do with our pigs, except in different seasons. Put 'em in the garden spot (surrounded by electric fence) in the Fall, let them dig it up and fertilize it all Winter, then they go in the freezer just in time to start planting in the Spring.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Mama Crow -- I just borrowed "Living with Pigs" from the library. The pictures alone may convince you.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Well imagine that. 

I am going to the library today, Megan, for the next Kay Scarpetta book ... I'll see if they have Living with Pigs while I'm there 

Thank you all !


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

My library doesn't stock that book ... in fact, they didn't have ANY books on farm pigs at all. 

But, my daughter is happily reading her next Kay Scarpetta.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Look on Amazon or one of the other online booksellers and you can find it used for about $10 with shipping. Another good one is "Small Scale Pig Raising".

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------

